# Puppy won't eat?



## Niya (Nov 7, 2011)

My 7 month old will just smell the food and stare at it. She used to be so excited whenever she sees her food and will only eat when I say "go" but now she will just sniff it and walk away but will eat it after few mins. I believe she is sick of her food. What do you think?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think you're projecting human emotions onto a dog.

All puppies go through phases where they have more or less appetite. With my pup, I noticed he was always hungry when he was having a growth spurt, and not very hungry when his growth slowed a bit. 

Give it some time.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

MANY of our GSD's are just plain picky eaters. They love the idea of eating, but when they are smelling the same boring meal, not so much.................

We actually put up a sticky because this was such a common problem! Just click on this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/164205-picky-eater-help.html

Course that's after making sure she's been vet checked and there's no medical issue


----------

